# pregnant dog and her temperatures.



## lindaslater

Hi there im new to this site but wondered if i could get a lil bit of help. We brought my dog just over 6 weeks ago and we didnt realise till she started to grow that she is infact pregnant, the owner obviously forgot to tell us this important bit of information,
obviously we no she is just over 6 weeks pregnant but were not 100% when she was bred as the lady we got her from said she had a bleed 2 or 3 weeks before we got her which really doesnt help with knowing how far she is in her pregnancy,
i spoke to the vet to see if she new how far along she was and she said as we can SEE and FEEL the pups moving then she has 3 weeks max left.
i feel she is further along as we have been able to SEE the pups moving for nearly 2 weeks now, it is amazing! 
we have everything ready that we need for her to have a comfortable labour. 
some one told me to keep an eye on her temp twice daily and when it drops below 98 then she will whelp 12-24 hours after.
ive taken her temp last 3 days 

6/6 AM 99.7 PM 99.6
7/6 AM 99.4 PM 99.3
8/6 AM 99.3 PM 99.8?

Im just wondering 2 things, do we have to wait a certain amount of time after the dog has gone to the toilet (no.2) before taking the temp and should it rise b4 dropping again or does it just suddenly drop to 98 when labour is close?

Sorry is a long essay, i have never planned on breeding before so buying a dog that we didnt no was pregnant is a big shock. im just trying to get every bit of information i need to no as many different websites say different and the vet didnt seem to pleased when i said i was taking my dogs temperature.

Please no rude comments, i am not a backyard breeder, i am just concerened for our dog who was unloved before we got her and is pregnant and in our care xx thank you xx

Just a quick update, just took her temp and its 99.2 so its still slowly dropping x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hiya, im in the same situation, except my dog has had her pups now, have a look at the thread, HELP please advice needed ive put our dogs temps and stuff in there along the way x


----------



## Amethyst

Why do you need to be taking her temp like that? Why not just let nature take her course


----------



## Tanya1989

Amethyst said:


> Why do you need to be taking her temp like that? Why not just let nature take her course


There is a risk that by primary inertia is missed (failure to commence labour) if you don't take the temperature. The drop in temperature is when the cervix begins to open.


----------



## Tanya1989

Ignore the actual temperature as it varies amongst dogs (not a great detail- but enough for you to be waiting for the "right number". The key is spotting the pattern. You are looking for a drop of 0.8 degree or more from the AVERAGE BODY TEMP


----------



## Amethyst

Tanya1989 said:


> There is a risk that by primary inertia is missed (failure to commence labour) if you don't take the temperature. The drop in temperature is when the cervix begins to open.


Seems an awful lot of faffing around to me 

So much for nature knowing best ... Though I suspect actually she does


----------



## Tanya1989

Amethyst said:


> Seems an awful lot of faffing around to me
> 
> So much for nature knowing best ... Though I suspect actually she does


Unfortunately not in the domestication of dogs, nature plays little role now otherwise we'd be safe to let them get on with it


----------



## lindaslater

i was taking her temp because we dont no how far along she is and i thought if i go by her drop in temp it would give me a definate of when she is goin to go into labour.


----------



## swarthy

Amethyst said:


> Why do you need to be taking her temp like that? Why not just let nature take her course


My vets actually advise against novices taking temperatures because you can hit the bowel wall and get false readings - if the girl is only 6 weeks gone, she will have another 3 weeks of this - it could end up making her sensitive about having anyone around her rear end when needed most.

What breed is she? have you spoken to the former owners? if she is only just over 6 weeks then she must have been mated and sold to you - or conversely - the former owner had no idea 

I am guessing you also have no idea what breed the sire was 

My gut instinct from what you've said - would make me think she is ready to go anytime now.

Do you have all the stuff you need for whelping a litter? have you got a whelping box? get friends and family to collect as many newspapers as you possible can - Vet bed is very good for bedding in a whelping box.

You need mum on a good quality puppy food - small meals and often and her food requirements will go up massively once she has the pups.

I would recommend you get hold of a copy of "The book of the Bitch by J M Evans and Kay White

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Book-Bitch-J-M-Evans/dp/1860540236#_

Pets at Home sell it, and it's possible your local library could have a copy in


----------



## archiebaby

Amethyst said:


> Seems an awful lot of faffing around to me
> 
> So much for nature knowing best ... Though I suspect actually she does


i think tanya is right but to be honest i have never taken mines temp, i just dont leave their side( but of course know the exact date they were mated not like op) and have always spotted the first signs(apart from the one that popped a puppy out on the sofa ) but can understand why some do  also if you have no idea how far along she is then yes, i can fully understand why it is best to do it


----------



## archiebaby

swarthy said:


> My vets actually advise against novices taking temperatures because you can hit the bowel wall and get false readings - if the girl is only 6 weeks gone, she will have another 3 weeks of this - it could end up making her sensitive about having anyone around her rear end when needed most.
> 
> What breed is she? have you spoken to the former owners? if she is only just over 6 weeks then she must have been mated and sold to you - or conversely - the former owner had no idea


i think she is a staffy and in my experiance if she can see the puppies moving about then she is more like 7/8 weeks at least. actually just re read the first post and if the puppies have been seen moving for at least 2 weeks then i would say she is in her final week


----------



## swarthy

archiebaby said:


> i think she is a staffy and in my experiance if she can see the puppies moving about then she is more like 7/8 weeks at least. actually just re read the first post and if the puppies have been seen moving for at least 2 weeks then i would say she is in her final week


Yes  I said in my post I suspect she is probably ready to go anytime now


----------



## Amethyst

Oh dear, more staffy type puppies coming into the world 

Why oh why did the original owner allow this to happen 

So very sad.


----------



## lindaslater

Thank u for all ur kind comments. I don't think the last owner new she was pregnant but she said they kept the dogs apart while she was in season but obviously she didn't every minute of the day. Like u should do. It's a hard one to no if she got rid of her because she was pregnant or she actually didn't no. I've just noticed a bit of glue like discharge coming from her vulva. If I can get some pics up I will do. We have a whelping area for her and some forms so keep track of times and weights of the puppies. We have vets 24 hours number. I dont no everything about breeding because obviously wasn't going to breed. She's very clingy and has slept a lot today. I'm just trying to work out how far along she is. X


----------



## archiebaby

the discharge is perfectly normal as long as it is colourless i would say within the next few days are you at home all the time or do you work? because she really needs someone with her 24/7 now,especially as you have no idea what breed fathered the puppies,she could easily get into difficulties


----------



## lindaslater

Yea I am at home all the time as I have a young daughter. Well the lady said when we got lexi our dog that her other dog is a staff but we dont no how true any of it is as when my partner went to get lexi he never went in the house so we don't no 100%. I just hope everything is ok with lexi as were not breeders or anything. Just goin by vets and websites. Sorry if anyone thinks I'm doing the wrong thing but we didn't no and trying to do our best for lexi  x


----------



## swarthy

archiebaby said:


> the discharge is perfectly normal as long as it is colourless i would say within the next few days are you at home all the time or do you work? because she really needs someone with her 24/7 now,especially as you have no idea what breed fathered the puppies,she could easily get into difficulties


I sounds that from what the OP has said - the former owner had an entire male dog as well - so hopefully it should be clear what breed the sire is


----------



## archiebaby

swarthy said:


> I sounds that from what the OP has said - the former owner had an entire male dog as well - so hopefully it should be clear what breed the sire is


mmm know what you mean, but it could easily have been more than one dog that fathered the puppies i dont think the previous owners were honest with the op from the start so i certainly wouldnt take their word that it was only their own dog that actually got to her,if she was left alone any dog could possibly have got to her hopefully it was another staff


----------



## lindaslater

I really hope it was too. She was so small and skinny when we got her like she had been mis reated. She wasnt toilet trained and didn't even no sit. So sad :-( I just hope we can do everything right and it doesn't come to any serious problems during labour. X


----------



## archiebaby

lindaslater said:


> I really hope it was too. She was so small and skinny when we got her like she had been mis reated. She wasnt toilet trained and didn't even no sit. So sad :-( I just hope we can do everything right and it doesn't come to any serious problems during labour. X


there is nearly always someone on here day and night that will be willing to sit it through with you but you must remember that your first port of call if you are worried about anything, never mind how trivial it may sound, you should always call you vet first i am sure you will be fine can we have a picture of her


----------



## lindaslater

I will try and find my lead for my camera because I am using my phone and I don't no how i can upload photos from my phone. Thank u the vets number will be on speed dial  x


----------



## archiebaby

lindaslater said:


> I will try and find my lead for my camera because I am using my phone and I don't no how i can upload photos from my phone. Thank u the vets number will be on speed dial  x


will be nice to put a little face to the thread you have to remember to keep calm yourself too,as she will pick up on this sometimes they go into a complete stare/trance,like look right through you and i always find this the beginning of labour with mine


----------



## lindaslater

Ok well I will put a pic up when my partner has finished faffing on the computer lol. She is so gorgeous but so tiny. Only 1 and a half years old :-(


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

archiebaby said:


> mmm know what you mean, but it could easily have been more than one dog that fathered the puppies i dont think the previous owners were honest with the op from the start so i certainly wouldnt take their word that it was only their own dog that actually got to her,if she was left alone any dog could possibly have got to her hopefully it was another staff


OP hubby went to collect Lexi but didnt go inside so they dont know if she did have another Staffie in there, it could well of been any other breed. Just hope the male was same size or smaller than Lexi. as she is only small herself she says.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

lindaslater said:


> Thank u for all ur kind comments. I don't think the last owner new she was pregnant but she said they kept the dogs apart while she was in season but obviously she didn't every minute of the day. Like u should do. It's a hard one to no if she got rid of her because she was pregnant or she actually didn't no. I've just noticed a bit of glue like discharge coming from her vulva. If I can get some pics up I will do. We have a whelping area for her and some forms so keep track of times and weights of the puppies. We have vets 24 hours number. I dont no everything about breeding because obviously wasn't going to breed. She's very clingy and has slept a lot today. I'm just trying to work out how far along she is. X


As you dont know the exact dates, (she sounds close to date to me) I would definitely be with her all the time now, if you cant then you must try have someone who can be with her. ok


----------



## lindaslater

im just trying to get a picture up but for some reason my computer is finding my phone? hmmm


----------



## lindaslater

yea i will be able to be with her 24/7 if i have to! its just so hard when u dont have a definate breeding date  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

lindaslater said:


> yea i will be able to be with her 24/7 if i have to! its just so hard when u dont have a definate breeding date  x


That is the only problem...waiting and waiting. It is good that you are able to stay and keep an eye on her though, it will be worth it.


----------



## lindaslater

lexi on monday


----------



## lindaslater

yea i can definfintely keep a close eye on her  she has my attention 100% x


----------



## lindaslater

just wondered if u managed to see the picture of lexi as it was a nightmare to try n get it on here so not sure if it works ur end or not x excuse the feet x


----------



## momentofmadness

lindaslater said:


> just wondered if u managed to see the picture of lexi as it was a nightmare to try n get it on here so not sure if it works ur end or not x excuse the feet x


Picture has worked..You have been given some great advice and there are some fabulous people on here who are often around.. Like previously sent keep that vets number in speed dial..

Best of luck.. xxx


----------



## lindaslater

thank you, everyone seems really nice. ive been looking on google at people in my position but when ive looked at the answers that ave been given they are really rude, like calling people backyard breeders so i was a bit worried about it as ive never done anything like this before and i didnt no what peoples reactions would be x


----------



## momentofmadness

lindaslater said:


> thank you, everyone seems really nice. ive been looking on google at people in my position but when ive looked at the answers that ave been given they are really rude, like calling people backyard breeders so i was a bit worried about it as ive never done anything like this before and i didnt no what peoples reactions would be x


TBO.. People aren't keen that people will just go out and let there dog get mated by anything..

But like you say.. It was out of your control.... So this is a totally different kettle of fish..


----------



## lindaslater

Oh no defiantely wouldnt do that! i dont no enough or anything like that to breed. wouldnt want to put my dog at risk for no reason but unfortunately we didnt no about lexi and her pregnancy but are trying to do everything we can and all the advice has been really useful  x


----------



## MrsSmith

Good luck with her, she is a pretty girl, I wonder what the dad looked like, It will be interesting to see what the pups look like, hopefully everything goes well. I wonder who will welp first, Lexi or my Annie?


----------



## lindaslater

God knows. I don't even no what day lexi is on lol. Just gotta try and guess. From when we got her to today there is 18 days left for it to be 63 days I think we worked it out but not sure when she was bred x


----------



## lindaslater

Did lexis temp this morning and went back up to 99.4 so think we have a lil while yet x


----------



## Amethyst

Sorry if already asked ... but could you not contact previous owner and on explaining situation, ask what their male dog is? Though of course it won't guarantee he is father!

Have you given any thought to what you will do with pups? I know they aren't here yet, but soon will be and they grow quickly! Maybe start getting numbers of local rescues and once pups arrive call them and ask for help and rescue back up with re-homing, when pups are ready for new owners


----------



## lindaslater

Yea I did contact the other owner this morning and she mailed back saying he is a staff. But we wont no till the Pups are born I guess. As soon as the Pups are born we will putting adverts out and on the internet. Were going on holiday in Sept so if they don't all go then they will have to go to a rescue centre but I want to try and sell them before letting the rescue centres deal with it x


----------



## Amethyst

lindaslater said:


> Yea I did contact the other owner this morning and she mailed back saying he is a staff. But we wont no till the Pups are born I guess. As soon as the Pups are born we will putting adverts out and on the internet. Were going on holiday in Sept so if they don't all go then they will have to go to a rescue centre but I want to try and sell them before letting the rescue centres deal with it x


Better to ask a reputable rescue to re-home the puppies than advertise them online. Surely you aren't going to be selling this litter? Staffy cross pups (and as you are unsure of parentage, that will be all you can describe them as) are ten a penny online and good permanent homes are hard to find 

A good rescue will not give you money, but WILL vaccinate pups, homecheck and offer a lifetime of rescue back up ie help with any issues that arise and take dog back at anytime during it's lifetime. They will also ask people to sign a spay contract and follow up, helping with cost in many cases.

Please keep in mind that if you simply try to sell the puppies before passing the ones you can't ... onto rescue ... when you call them before your holiday, you might find it difficult to find a good rescue place. What then 

Anyway, hope you will do the right thing. Better pups go into rescue when young and are homed by people with experience, than end up in rescue or worse still the pound when an adult ...


----------



## lindaslater

Yea that's true. I'll definitely keep them in mind and call them to see how to go about it. thank u for the advice.  x


----------



## Tanya1989

Be prepared for a bit litter. I delivered a litter of 13 sbt crosses and mum wasn't as fat as she is


----------



## lindaslater

Oh really!!! I was only thinking about 4! Oops. We have everything Ready. Even coloured collars for each pup  she's been asleep all night and is still asleep! Lazy mare. Think her Pups are quieting down as haven't felt or seen them move much this morning. X


----------



## swarthy

lindaslater said:


> God knows. I don't even no what day lexi is on lol. Just gotta try and guess. From when we got her to today there is 18 days left for it to be 63 days I think we worked it out but not sure when she was bred x


You said the owner told you she had 'bled' two to three weeks before you got her - if this is right - she will be ready to pretty much anytime now.

If she had been at the end of her season and just mated - you would have noticed subtle differences in her which may not be so prominent if she had been mated 2/3 weeks before.


----------



## lindaslater

Yea she said her bleed was 2 or 3 weeks before we got her. Just don't no day of breeding x


----------



## swarthy

lindaslater said:


> Yea she said her bleed was 2 or 3 weeks before we got her. Just don't no day of breeding x


She would have mated during, or just after her breed (a lot of inexperienced owners assume the season is over when the bitch stops bleeding - when in fact, the opposite is often true - i.e. the bitch is ready for mating - so on that basis - your girl has to be *at least * 8 weeks gone I would say.


----------



## lindaslater

Yea I heard that breeding happens on the 11th and 13th day or something? God knows. So we only have about a week! Yikes lol x


----------



## MrsSmith

Just hoping for an update on Lexi. Annie is in labor as we speak and as we haven't gotten an update all day I'm looking forward to one. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## lindaslater

Hey lexis temp rose .1 last night so don't think it will be yet :-(. But I have my own scan to look forward to today  x


----------



## lindaslater

Just an update. Lexis temp went from 99.5 last night to 99.1 8am this morning x


----------



## Tanya1989

Take it hourly now


----------



## Cassia

Wow.... can't believe the previous owner left out that VITAL piece of information! That's dreadfull.
I hope her pregnancy goes well and result in healthy, happy puppies!
Good luck


----------



## lindaslater

Hi. I don't no if I should be preparing myself but i just took lexis temp and she moved which stopped the thermometer at 97.0 which I new was wrong so I took at again and it was 98.1 with no movement so it must be right? This morning her temp was 99.1 do that's quite s big drop. Please could you give me ur thoughts x


----------



## momentofmadness

lindaslater said:


> Hi. I don't no if I should be preparing myself but i just took lexis temp and she moved which stopped the thermometer at 97.0 which I new was wrong so I took at again and it was 98.1 with no movement so it must be right? This morning her temp was 99.1 do that's quite s big drop. Please could you give me ur thoughts x


Temp has dropped..  (my thoughts..) 
Have you been taking it every hour like previously suggested..


----------



## lindaslater

Well I took it like 20 mins after the 98.1 and it was 97.7? X


----------



## momentofmadness

lindaslater said:


> Well I took it like 20 mins after the 98.1 and it was 97.7? X


That is a significant drop. You got all your brewing material ready..  and matchsticks for your eyes etc..


----------



## mia'smum

uh oh! here we go again! more babies! x


----------



## lindaslater

Lol I've got everything ready. I'm in her whelping area with her just sitting here n she's digging it up lol. She isn't showing any other signs. Gonna do temp in a bit but not sure if coz she's active digging will make a difference with her temp x


----------



## lindaslater

Can anyone tell me if they have felt a sack in the dogs belly? It's like a big round bulge lol x


----------



## archiebaby

if its in her belly, could be contractions hardening the stomach if its in her privates, more than likely the water bag


----------



## lindaslater

its in her belly near her back legs, didnt no if it was a pup or water sack or anything x


----------



## archiebaby

sorry, im a bit confused when you say near her back legs you dont mean actually under her tail do you?


----------



## archiebaby

if it is actually in her belly then it would be a pup you can see


----------



## lindaslater

no in her belly, not near her privates or anything, where the pups are. x


----------



## archiebaby

lindaslater said:


> no in her belly, not near her privates or anything, where the pups are. x


then it must be a puppy moving about


----------



## lindaslater

lol dont worry its hard to explain, ive felt and seen the pups but this just felt like a big sack kind of thing, just wondered if it was a sack coz it didnt feel like a pup as normally i can feel em kick not just a big bulge x


----------



## archiebaby

i would say it could be a tightening of the stomach , maybe a contraction, so just keep a eye on her they do many things that are very hard to explain over the internet , dont they


----------



## lindaslater

yup they do indeed, not sure wether to do her temp again or not? x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> yup they do indeed, not sure wether to do her temp again or not? x


I would take her temp if its been 1 hour from when you last did it


----------



## lindaslater

just took her temp and its still 97.7 which is 36.5 celsius


----------



## ruth9

Digging is a sign that labour has started. Her stomach could feel different as the pups are moved into position to be born. Hope all goes well.


----------



## lindaslater

thank u, just got back from shop and she was in her whelping area, she never really goes in there. ill keep an update of her temps x


----------



## reddogs

I'll probably get shot down in flames but

leave her alone,stop prodding and pushing her around - if she is ready she will give birth but she wont if she isn't settled

sounds like she is due and things are moving but she needs to be confident that her babies aren't in danger before she gives birth and all the fiddling will be upsetting her, she's in her whelping area, you are there - have a cup of tea and le her do her stuff


----------



## lindaslater

her temp has slightly risen to 97.9 x

and just done a lovely fart lol x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> just took her temp and its still 97.7 which is 36.5 celsius


I would say that is the drop you are looking for.. you should see puppies in the next 24 hours


----------



## lindaslater

ooo u think  im not sure if im gonna do her temp again tho? dont wanna stress her out, shes just gone into her welping area. we shall soon see what happens  i dont wanna bug her so will just leave her to it. x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> ooo u think  im not sure if im gonna do her temp again tho? dont wanna stress her out, shes just gone into her welping area. we shall soon see what happens  i dont wanna bug her so will just leave her to it. x


Yep i think so.. my girls puppies started to come 6 hours after the temp drop


----------



## lindaslater

bloody hell! well so far it hasn't gone over 98, its still hovering below! do u think i should do temp again later tonight or leave her? x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> bloody hell! well so far it hasn't gone over 98, its still hovering below! do u think i should do temp again later tonight or leave her? x


Her temp needs to go lower not higher.. i would do it one more time if she will let you.. her temp started at 98 and went down to 96? thats a good drop


----------



## lindaslater

ill tell u her temps from the 6th

6th
AM 99.7
PM99.6

7th
AM99.4
PM99.3

8th
AM99.4
PM 99.2

9th
AM 99.4
PM 99.5

10th
AM 99.1
PM 98.1
97.7
97.7
97.9


----------



## reddogs

Looks to me as if it has dropped

please let her be now and she will do what she needs to - but be prepared for a late night


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> ill tell u her temps from the 6th
> 
> 6th
> AM 99.7
> PM99.6
> 
> 7th
> AM99.4
> PM99.3
> 
> 8th
> AM99.4
> PM 99.2
> 
> 9th
> AM 99.4
> PM 99.5
> 
> 10th
> AM 99.1
> PM 98.1
> 97.7
> 97.7
> 97.9


Yep thats a good drop  i dont think you need to take it anymore

You should see the first pup soon.. what's she doing right now?


----------



## lindaslater

shes curled up in a ball on the sofa, asleep, breathing heavy but not panting, can still feel the pups moving. tried to upload a video but didnt no how. she has milk but shes not doin much x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> shes curled up in a ball on the sofa, asleep, breathing heavy but not panting, can still feel the pups moving. tried to upload a video but didnt no how. she has milk but shes not doin much x


My girl's puppies was still moving about just before she had them


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> shes curled up in a ball on the sofa, asleep, breathing heavy but not panting, can still feel the pups moving. tried to upload a video but didnt no how. she has milk but shes not doin much x


Are you in the uk? be she has them tonight


----------



## lindaslater

yes im in the uk. its 21:24 here. so i wont take her temp anymore now? just keep an eye on her? x


----------



## reddogs

Indeed
get her to the whelping area

My girl gave birth at night and although she wanted to go out to the toilet I reasoned that I could clean the floor easier than trying to catch a pup in the garden

if you do go out, keep her on a lead, take a torch and towel


----------



## reddogs

Oh and good luck


----------



## lindaslater

thank u, i let her out n she went for a wee, and then i went into the kitchen and there was a poo by the back door, yea i feel like i can clean and scrub floors but i wouldnt want to risk trying to get a puppy from outside, x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> yes im in the uk. its 21:24 here. so i wont take her temp anymore now? just keep an eye on her? x


I don't think you need to take her temp anymore.. bet she has first pup by 
1am good luck


----------



## lindaslater

thank u. x x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

aww good luck, same situation as you and so we didnt have any dates to go by, its an awful wait. Our dog had the temp drop in the morning and she was digging most the day which she had never done before and as soon as our son went to bed she had a couple of contractions and the 1st pup slid out closey followed by the 2nd pup and she was so so quiet if we had been in bed or a diff room we wouldnt have known so i do agree you need to watch them so closey because it can be so quick, we didnt even have any shivering or whimpering. And do get ready for a long night we went from 8pm to about 6am delivering 11 puppies and only 1 was breech but it caused no problems. Even though we werent expecting it the birth was 1 hell of an amazing experiance and having a pregnant dog, a birthing dog and then a dog with pups is an emotional rollcoaster and we still havent gotten of it yet. We wish you all the best with yours. And i hope the irresponsible previous owners are bitten in the butt by karma x


----------



## lindaslater

yea  i cant wait, i just hope everything goes ok  especially with the temp drops x


----------



## lindaslater

dont wanna get 2 excited but i think PUPPIES TONIGHT!!!!! xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Im sure it will go ok at least you are aware of it now, could of been worse she could of just given birth without you even expecting she was pregnant. The boxer breeder who was helping me, her friend rescued a white boxer and she didnt have a clue she was pregnant until she had 4 pups on her white sofa! Unfortunatly though she lost all of them :-( 
You know youve had the temp drop so you are fully prepared for your pups now and you know they are on their way  just be calm it will be ok, i was a paranoid freak for like a week before Ebony had hers actually i still am now with her and the pups lol. 
It goes to show though that by Ebony having hers after my baby went to bed that they do it when everything is all quiet and calm. 
Make sure your ready for a hell of alot of mess lol x


----------



## archiebaby

that would be nicehas she had any contractions?


----------



## lindaslater

yea i sent my other dog upstairs so lexi can relax, can u just give me adive on what to do when and how lol, ill proobably be ok but its just nervous lol, ive got her birth records ready and collors and scales and towles and new sheets and newspaper x


----------



## lindaslater

i aint noticed but i wanna go check on her but dont want her to leave her area really, n i think she might if she sees me? x


----------



## archiebaby

i would do as reddogs advised and just sit in the quietly out the way but able to see her at all times and just let her cope with it in her own way if she leaves the whelping area to come and sit with you that is fine, they usually go/do what they want at this stage and you only need to be observant in case they get into trouble but let her do her own thing as much as she can/will


----------



## lindaslater

ok well i just went to check n she was just sleeping, shes having a lil dig around, now coming next to me, x


----------



## archiebaby

thats fine just stay with her


----------



## reddogs

good but can you just stay near her and keep her in the whelping area rather than her coming out

There is a good chance that she may decide to find a different whelping area if she is allowed to roam too much and you probably don't want that


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Im not a pro so i cant give advice on everything but i can tell you what we did?
She literally had a few contractions and a puppy slipped out we never saw her water bag or anything and its born in a sac and a placenta should come out straight after attached to the cord, the mother dog should get the sac of the pup but ours was more interested in eating placenta so we had rip the sac away from the pups face and then she chewed the cord of and licked the pups dry, she was having her pups in 2's though so as soon as 1 popped out the next was close behind so we did have to help out with drying a few of the pups while she was pushing out the next. You need thread or dental floss because if you need to cut the cords or if mum cuts 1 too close it will bleed alot and you will need to tie it off, we only had to do that with 1 though. Is their any like particular questions you had? Oh after her first 2 she waited 3hrs before the next 2. Im thinking you will definatly get pups tonight if shes had that drop  xx


----------



## lindaslater

i just keep thinking what if the temp was wrong or i read it wrong lol! i just feel a bit useless not doin anything n not knowing how long and if its even gonna be tonight n stuff like that, shes asleep on the rug in our front room atm x


----------



## archiebaby

are you in a closed off room with her? or does she have access to all the house


----------



## lindaslater

she has acess to the whole house apart from upstairs x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol i was like that about the temp but youve not read it wrong youve taken it for a few days the same way every time im guessing and youve taken it a few times today and seen the temp drop each time, you cant read it wrong more than once, your having puppies! lol x


----------



## archiebaby

lindaslater said:


> she has acess to the whole house apart from upstairs x


so where is her whelping area?


----------



## reddogs

lindaslater said:


> she has acess to the whole house apart from upstairs x


as I said - confine her to the whelping area you really do not want her wandering and you certainly do not want the green gloop all over your carpet


----------



## lindaslater

her whelping area is under the stairs, its a big area and we have taken the door off for her and put sheets and towles and a duvet down in there x


----------



## archiebaby

lindaslater said:


> her whelping area is under the stairs, its a big area and we have taken the door off for her and put sheets and towles and a duvet down in there x


then i would most definately try and keep her in there i assumed you were in a closed off room with a whelping bed of some sort in there? things can get really very messy and that greeny/black stuff that comes with the whelping is virtually impossible to remove from carpets,sofas etc  have you got a baby gate that you could put up where the door was?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Have you got any newspaper? put lots of it down under the sheets if you have and make sure you have some clean sheets because they are going to need changing after the birth, its honestly alot more wet and mess than you think would come out and that green gloop yak, it stains! I had about 3 sheets down on top of layers and layers of newspaper and everything was wet i had to change the paper inbetween pups as everything got soaked and gunky x


----------



## XxZoexX

Good luck!! Hope all goes well


----------



## lindaslater

yea we have clean sheets ready to change her area and newspaper, lots of it lol! yea we have a stair gate but i didnt no wether to put that on coz lexi wont be able to get out? unless we open it? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

id take the duvet out for the birth aswell coz thats just going to soak all the mess and it will just need the bin. Save it for after the birth for the pups to lay on or something x


----------



## lindaslater

we have 2 duvets, 1 for her and 1 clean one for when shes had the pups lol! good old primark duvets  x


----------



## archielee

lindaslater said:


> we have 2 duvets, 1 for her and 1 clean one for when shes had the pups lol! good old primark duvets  x


I would get the oh to the shop tomorrow... for some vetbed its the best for mum and puppies


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol well if she gives birth on it i rekon its gona be headed for the bin x


----------



## lindaslater

lol its will probably all go in the bin to be honest. x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol after ebony finished we were cleaning it out and were just like Eurgghhh..bin bag! Its not even worth washing lol x


----------



## lindaslater

lol yea i dont think ill be washing and re using lol x


----------



## lindaslater

well we have a shivering dog  i think thats good? x


----------



## lindaslater

shes now nesting....x


----------



## momentofmadness

Well its well after 1am..


----------



## archielee

Got this one wrong lol hope all is going well


----------



## lindaslater

No puppies :-( x


----------



## lindaslater

Well although there were no Pups last night. Lexi hasn't eaten much breakfast. She's not shivering anymore. Not that I can see. X


----------



## lindaslater

Just an update. Lexi is just chilling. Her Pups do feel quieter but not stopped moving? Is that ok? X


----------



## mia'smum

Good morning! How's Lexi doing now? I've just caught up!! x


----------



## lindaslater

Erm yea she's doin ok. Just chilling in her whelping area. Puppies have quietened down. Still moving just not as much. I was so prepared for last night lol x


----------



## mia'smum

They can keep you guessing! Lol! Is she still panting? Mia went quiet before she whelped.


----------



## lindaslater

No she aint panted yet. She's just laying in her whelping area. Just horrible not being able to do anything buy keep an eye on her x


----------



## mia'smum

I know, but won't be long now. Our first pup was born on the carpet as i took my eyes off mia for a sec and she wandered out of her box! I only turned round! That's how quick it can happen with literally no warning!


----------



## lindaslater

Oh god! That's scary. I'm just a bit worried in case it aint happening and the drop was wring n its gonna go back up and drop again? Would that happen or is that it for drops now? X


----------



## mia'smum

I think i read on another thread that temp could go back up, i'm no expert! tbh i stopped taking mia's temp near the time as neither of us liked doing it! But new she was def in labour as she panted all night and waters went around 8.30 am. First pup an hour or so later. Just don't leave her now is all i can advise, i'm sure one of the forum experts will be on soon!


----------



## lindaslater

Thank u. No I'm not gonna take her temp. I don't think it would have gone to 97.5 for no reason x


----------



## mia'smum

No worries! Keep us posted!  X


----------



## lindaslater

Just walked into the kitchen to find a nice present by the back door. N it wasn't a puppy lol x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Aww no way has still not that had them really thought she would last night tell her to get a wriggle on now lol x


----------



## lindaslater

I no talk about keeping us in suspense. I just hope it not a false alarm? What's all ur thoughts x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Its not a false alarm youve had the drop and shivering. What about digging? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I read that the temp drop means the cervix its starting to dilate so she is in the first stages of labour it can take a long time though x


----------



## lindaslater

Well she's been in her whelping area and dug around in it. She doesn't seem to be shivering anymore? Breathing quite quick from what I can see when she lays on her side but no panting x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

So she is nesting and getting ready. Dont spend time looking too much for panting etc she mifht not do it ebony didn't pant,whine or shiver so I didn't think a puppy was going to come when it did. watch for contractions or pushing if she has the other signs great but she might not x


----------



## lindaslater

Thanks ill keep an eye out for contractions and pushing. I think it might be tonight as she ain't eating and just laying in her whelphing area x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Aww bless her hopefully it will happen soon. x


----------



## lindaslater

Me too. I just hope she's not stressed or in pain x


----------



## reddogs

she is fine

she's doing everything she should - occupy yourself by reading the whelping threads on here and on the internet

(and presents in the kitchen just mean that she is feeling the pressure bless her )


----------



## lindaslater

Thank u. I ave been looking at a lot of information on here. Internet and you tube. X


----------



## lindaslater

She's laying in her whelping area like she has all morning. Breathing quickly but not panting. Haven't noticed any mucus or anything yet. X


----------



## lindaslater

Well lexi came in the front room and went straight back to her whelping area. She isn't eating anything but isn't doing anything just laying there looking sad :-( x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Aww Ebony did that came in front room looked about and went straight back to her box. You can't be far of now x


----------



## lindaslater

I hope the picture has uploaded x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

It has bless her that's a good bump x


----------



## lindaslater

Yea it is a good bump. I just hope its a nice easy bump for her. Does it look like a bump that's ready? X


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Lol I'm no expert but she looks fit to burst x


----------



## lindaslater

She feels it. She's gone back to her whelping area after having a little lay down in the front room. Bless her. It's will have been 24 hours about 5:30 pm x


----------



## lindaslater

i have made a new thread 'lexi's day', just as an updated thread and cant wait to hear ppls comments x hope to see u all in the new thread x


----------



## Cassia

lindaslater said:


> lexi on monday


Oh my she's beautiful! All spotty too  so sweet!
SBT'S remind me of little piggies 
:001_tt1:


----------



## Cassia

Amethyst said:


> Better to ask a reputable rescue to re-home the puppies than advertise them online. Surely you aren't going to be selling this litter? Staffy cross pups (and as you are unsure of parentage, that will be all you can describe them as) are ten a penny online and good permanent homes are hard to find
> 
> A good rescue will not give you money, but WILL vaccinate pups, homecheck and offer a lifetime of rescue back up ie help with any issues that arise and take dog back at anytime during it's lifetime. They will also ask people to sign a spay contract and follow up, helping with cost in many cases.
> 
> Please keep in mind that if you simply try to sell the puppies before passing the ones you can't ... onto rescue ... when you call them before your holiday, you might find it difficult to find a good rescue place. What then
> 
> Anyway, hope you will do the right thing. Better pups go into rescue when young and are homed by people with experience, than end up in rescue or worse still the pound when an adult ...


DEFINATELY a great idea. Where I live, there are a litter of Stafflings being born on every street unfortunately. They're one of my two fav breeds and I'm absoloutely in love with them but I hate the fact they're being over bred etc there should be a ban for a few years on breeding them so the ones in the homing centers get a chance and the numbers can even out a bit (I know it's not your fault atall she's pregnant, well done for taking her on) 
Hope her labour and birthing goes well!


----------

